# JVC Camcorder Record to PC



## dhuggins1952 (Mar 9, 2009)

Just purchases a JVC GZ-HD3U
Was hoping to be able to record directly to the PC from one of the many connection ports on the camera. However, so far I've not been able to figure out how. 

What I find ironic is the software JVC provides (Power Director Express) will capture live video from the built in webcam, but cannot capture video from the JVC Camera.

Purchased Pinnacle's connection box and still the computer will not recognize any signal from the JVC Camcorder.

I love the high quality and wide angle of the camera, just wish I could record directly to my laptop instead of having to download from the camera to the hard drive then convert.

Does anyone know a better way?

Thanks!!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Why do you need to convert? when you download to your computer/laptop what software do you use to edit or burn to DVD?
I have an earlier JVC camcorder and shoot video, download to comp as .MOD files (just drag and drop or copy and paste from camera drive to comp drive) then edit in Adobe Premiere Elements, though could use Vegas or Cyberlink's Power Director Express.


----------



## dhuggins1952 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for your answer - I am downloading the files from the camera and editing in Sony Vegas 8 Pro. The reasons I want to send directly to a PC or more accurately a laptop is to be able to do live video streaming. If I can't get a "live" feed from the camera I can't do streaming.

I've been told by some people that one cannot do live streaming from a harddrive camera - no firewire connection. I was just hoping someone had a workaround.

DH


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

For you to be able to do any direct streaming/capturing, you'd have to have the camera recognized as a video capture device. This may require a driver, and some companies allow their camcorders/digicams to be used that way, others don't, so check on their website if they have any additional drivers you can download.
If you're trying to capture, may I suggest vidcap32? I wrote a bit about it here
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/kodak-dvc325-driver-crash-335304.html#post1918266


----------

